# Keeper of REA documents?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone know what governmental agency has charge of vintage REA documents?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://epa.gov/risk/history.htm ?

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10099

http://www.dol.gov/opa/media/press/osha/osha20100583.htm

I thoght that NIH kept records, but I couldn't find any links


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.nreca.coop/Pages/default.aspx

http://www.touchstoneenergy.com/Pages/default.aspx
http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/usda/usdahome?navid=ENERGY
http://www.rurdev.usda.gov/rd/70th/rea-history.pdf

How old, and what records? I would go to the REC that had the property. If they don't have them, maybe the courthouse records or museum.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

hmm, I honestly thought he was talking about risk exposure assessments


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rural electrification administration


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

How about the TVA?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I would guess either the Dept. of Commerce or Dept. of Agriculture.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

In 1994 the name was changed to "Rural Utilities Service". This IS a part of the Dept. of Agriculture. Thanks wikipedia !


----------

